# New guy to AT from Powell River, BC.



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Pat. Have fun here.


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Tim,
You've made an already good day even better. I go to Vancouver on Wed to check out a PSE Obsession and see whether I have to own it. My current bow is a 70# that is 25 or more years old so I think I just might be impressed by the Madness.

Best regards,
Pat


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

I think you may notice some difference between your 25 y.o. bow and a new one. Good luck with it.


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

BC in the house welcome Pat


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

